# Got my headers today



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Got my OBX SS headers today. Have to say, during my initial visual inspection they look pretty nice for the money. If all goes well I will start the install this Sunday. With overtime at work and having a family that is bound to change at least twice by then.... will post my results when I can. :cheers


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to post a pic out of the box......


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

been a long day...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They look nice. I ordered a pair...should be here on Monday. Are they indeed for round port heads as advertised? E.....


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

E- I second guessed myself right after I ordered them. Had a brief period of panic. Yes indeed they are for the round port heads. Sorry no pic yet. They look good and I hope they mount as well as they look.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the "support"...I gotta worry about the Hurricane till Sunday night. Headers should be here Monday afternoon. E


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Well batten down the hatches on your castle. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the storm will dissipate and not cause any damage. Hopefully by Monday I can give a positive progress report on my header install.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We may be without electricity for a while, so I'll talk to you guys......later! E


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooo ! Them's purdy...! I'm interested in hearing how well they fit.


E - be careful dude..

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bear, Will do! E


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Update: I'm about two weeks behind but I started my OBX header install today.Been working alot of hours at work so I been chompin to get started. I started on the pass side first. Fought it all day long! Had to trim the lwr control arm bracket, Lakewood scattershield and still could not get the header in place. Chose to remove the trans and shield to allow better movement of the engine.
After that I was able to get the header in place. Was able to get 5 of 6 bolts started. One is not perfectly aligned with the hole in the E head. Monday I'll bring home some good air tools from my toolbox at work and clearance the header flange.That should do it for the pass side. 8 plus hours for one side.
As a side note: when I was struggling to get the header in, I grabbed one of my Dougs to see if it would drop in, No Dice. If these suckers dont leak or give me any issues I dont see them coming back off real soon. See pics... Vern


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Latest update: pass side went together once I clearanced the header flange. On Tues PM I started on the drivers side. Decided to pull the mini starter out for more room to move. jacked the motor to the right side and only got about one inch of lift before getting interference with the rt upr control arm shaft attach bolt. It hit on #6 header tube. I didnt think I gained much by jacking but figured I would give it a shot. Header slid right into place! Got one bolt started and had to bring motor back down some to allow the flange to mate with the E head. Got 4 bolts started. Had to remove the pivot ball from the block too for access to the #7 tube. Thats as far as I got tonight. One thing to note: the #1 tube is very close to the rag joint. it may need adjusting. Also, it looks like the Z bar will fit but I wont know for sure until I get back on it to finish the install.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good so far.....!!! i gotta take mo OBX headers to my engine guy and test fit them on the E-heads....will clearance the bolts while the motor is being built! Eric :cheers


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan to me. I'll post again when the headers are completely installed.


----------



## Ahmad (May 31, 2015)

I purchase this OBX SS headers from eBay for 1969 GTO A body with 455 HO motor, it fits perfect with stock starter just modify the oil dipstick place, nice sound and shape.


----------

